# Penn 80 Rod brace WTB



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have a rod brace for a Penn 80 laying around? Looking for one. I'll be down the last weekend in March and can pick up/pay you then.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

I have 13 new complete brace kits in stock for $23.99 each and 4-5 used complete kits in stock for $15.00 each. Give me a call at 850-458-0428, or check the website at rodnreeldepot dot com and search for 056C116. Ron.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

The address at my new location (as of 1/1/14) is 8911 Fowler Avenue in Pensacola, Florida. That is on the north side of town very near the intersection of US29 and US90. Drop by any time. My shop hours are Tue-Sat 10:00am to 7:00pm. If you located out of Pensacola, I can ship the kit to you. I ship 6 days a week and the shipping is very very low. Ron...


----------

